# Wife's Report



## pbw (Oct 20, 2007)

These are from the other evening small/new farm pond. Wife only fishes red worm or night crawlers. Now you may ask where are my fish, I was busy casting, dodging flying hooks, and other things for some friends kids. I did get a good size lm to the bank but he came un-hooked.

Sorry I forgot my camera.

*moving photos



And my big goonie hand showing off one of her fish, dang fish ate the hook and some line.
* moving photos


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2007)

Good job!

Fishing with worms is cool, Here is proof: https://www.trophybassonly.com/id138.htm


----------



## pbw (Oct 20, 2007)

She doesn't like casting over and over unless its producing. So live worms it is. Basic thing is with live bait it always produces something! Yea I've seen some hogs pulled in on night crawlers. I've heard bass love the ones they inject with colors now.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife prefers the bobber and nightcrawler method also, but occasionally will use the plastics if nothing is hitting the live bait. That's the main reason I installed the rod holder at the back of the boat, so that she can put the nightcrawler/bobber rig there while she's using plastics on the other rod.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 22, 2007)

My wife's all into plastics and lures. We are very competive so she wants to catch'n on the same things I am using so she can say be beat me.


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> My wife's all into plastics and lures. We are very competive so she wants to catch'n on the same things I am using so she can say be beat me.



Same with mine!  And she usually does beat me too.


----------

